# משא ומתן עם אולם/ספק



## anastasiar1990 (17/1/14)

משא ומתן עם אולם/ספק 
מי שניהל והצליח להוריד מחירים במשהו, טיפים?? בבקשה 
אנחנו לא באים מתחום העסקים ולצערינו הרב מאוד אין לנו מישהו שנוכל לקחת איתנו שיעזור לנו, לכן אני מבקשת טיפים לניהול משא ומתן, קודם כל עם האולם.


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/1/14)

אנחנו הצלחנו להוריד את המחיר ב-5 ש"ח לאורח 
(250 אורחים = 1250 ש"ח) אבל זה לא הרבה וזה לא היה קל. גם אנחנו לא מתחום העסקים אבל לאחר הפגישה הראשונה שלנו עם גן האירועים הרצוי (ראינו עוד שניים חוץ ממנו) חזרנו לשם בפגישה השנייה עם ההורים - בעלי המאה ובעלי הדיעה וזה עזר, מאוד. אמנם במחיר הורדנו מעט אבל הצלחנו להגדיל משמעותית את התמורה והשדרוגים (עיצוב, חופה, מסכים, ובעיקר ברמת התפריט ועוד הטבות כאלה ואחרות). ממליצה מאוד לבוא עם הורים/חברים כשכבר החלטתם על המקום כי זה משדר רצינות ומוכנות לסגור ואז אולי יבואו לקראתכם כדי לוודא את זה- אם לא במחיר, לפחות בתמורה שתקבלו.


----------



## Sofi Sh (17/1/14)

בדרך כלל פחות ירצו להוריד מחיר אבל- 
בעלי אולמות פחות או יותר קבועים את המחיר ולא ממש רוצים לרדת ממנו, ומיקוח על המחיר יכול להביא להורדות קלות יחסית. מה שכן, הרבה פעמים אפשר באותו המחיר לקבל המווון שדרוגים.
לדוגמה, אצלנו היה מחיר קבוע מראש וב"מיקוח" (שאני בכוונה קוראת לו ככה כי אשת הקשר של האולם הייתה מדהימה, ודי התאהבנו בה והיא בנו, אז לא היינו צריכים להתמקח כמעט בכלל) קיבלנו בר וינאי (25 שקלים לבנאדם במקור), תוספות של 4 או 5 עמדות בקבלת הפנים, תוספות בחירה בסלטים, כיסויים לכסאות, עמדת למברוסקו בכניסה ועוד כמה שדרוגים קטנים בנוסף לזה, ועניין נוסף שהיה חשוב לנו אף יותר, באו לקראתנו בכמות מינימום המוזמנים והסכימו להוריד אותה בלי להעלות מחיר.
ממליצה מראש ללכת לאולמות שהמחירים בהם סבירים בעיניכם ועומדים בגבולות התקציב ואז לנסות להוסיף דברים במחיר הנ"ל.
בהצלחה!


----------



## ort al (17/1/14)

אנחנו הצלחנו להוריד ב15 ש"ח למנה 
ולהכניס לתפריט דברים שכללו תוספת, כמו דג דניס.
אבל זה כי יש לי את אבא שלי, שהוא אדם שרואה בהתמקחות ספורט אולימפי והוא עושה זאת בלי בושה.
אני והחבר ישבנו שם בדיסוציאציה מוחלטת בזמן שהוא התמקח בלהט, כי זה מאוד מביך מה שהלך שם. אבל זה עבד...


----------



## ronitvas (17/1/14)

הערה קטנה בנוגע למשאים ומתנים 
אין בעיה להתמקח, וזאת חובה לדעתי להתמקח.
אבל, אני גם תמיד רוצה להזכיר שהמיקוח צריך להיות מכבד ומכובד.
ספק, שמרגיש, בסופו של יום שהוא "פראייר" ושהכניסו אותו לפינה בדיאלוג, לא יתן את כל כולו בשביל הזוג.
הוא לא יפגע בשם שלו, כמובן, כי שם בונים במשך שנים ולהרוס אפשר בשניה, אבל הוא גם לא יצא מכליו, לרוב (זה אפילו לא קורה במודע פעמים רבות).

ולגבי שאלתך - נתנו פה עיצות טובות.
אם אתם לא יודעים לעשות את העבודה - אני מניחה שזאת הפעם הראשונה שאתם נכנסים לעסקה כזאת גדולה - מומלץ לקחת מישהו שכן יודע.
לא לחתום על כלום!!!! במעמד הפגישה.
לסכם דברים, לכתוב הכל!!! להכניס לחוזה. קחו בלוק כתיבה ועט ותצרפו עותק של הדברים גם לחוזה החתום.
לקחת את החוזה הביתה!!! לקרוא בראש שקט, גם את האותיות הקטנות.
לבדוק אם משהו נראה לא טוב ו/או חסרים דברים - אפילו ברמת העיצוב, כלי הגשה, ניקיון שירותים, דמי שירות, אבטחה, הגברה, תאורה, מנות אקסטרה, גיל ילדים משולמים, סידורי הושבה וספירת האורחים.... בקיצור, לסגור בחוזה כמה שיותר דברים. שהכל יהיה כתוב וברור ורק אז לחתום.

מניסיון אני יכולה להגיד שיש הרבה דברים שלא נכתבים בכוונה. כי אחרי שאת חותמת, את כבר מחוייבת ואז מתחילות ההוספות הכספיות.


----------



## Princess Lotta (17/1/14)

אנחנו למשל הוספנו סעיף שלא היה בפנים - שאם מסיבה זו או אחרת גן האירועים אינו מקיים את האירוע (מסיבות הקשורות אליו), איננו חבים לו כל סכום. הכנסנו את האפשרות לחופה יפנית ללא תוספת תשלום, בית קפה, חביות בירה, מסכים, שדרוגי מנות למיניהם, תוספות תאורה ועיצוב וכדומה.

באמת שעדיף ללכת על מקומות שטווחי המחירים שלהם מתאימים ולוותר מראש על מקומות שהרבה מעבר למחיר שתכננתם - כך למשל אנו ויתרנו מראש על לוקא וביער כי היו לנו יקרים, למרות שהתרשמנו מהם מאוד על סמך ביקור באתרים והמלצות מחברים.

הורדה משמעותית במחיר כנראה לא תהיה ברוב הגנים/האולמות, אבל את התמורה ניתן להגדיל תמיד - השאלה רק עד כמה.

ומה שאנחנו עשינו היה להכין קובץ אקסל עם טבלה פשוטה שמשווה בין המקומות שראינו (הלכנו רק לשלושה וממליצה גם לכם, כי ההתלבטות קשה וזה סתם מבלבל ככל שרואים יותר מקומות) , רשמנו הכל והתייעצנו עם חברים וכמובן - עם ההורים.


----------



## His sister Pam (18/1/14)

מפתיע אותי מה שכותבים פה... 
למיטב ידיעתי אולמות בהחלט יורדים מהצעת המחיר הראשונית.
בפעם הראשונה באים לקבל הצעת מחיר, ואם קובעים פגישה שנייה (במטרה לסגור בדר"כ) האולם בהחלט יירד במחיר. לנו הורידו ביותר מ-20 שקלים למנה מההצעה הראשונית, והוסיפו הרבה דברים שבמקור הם בתוספת תשלום-חופה יפנית, אנטריקוט, מסכים, תוספות לבר (ואנחנו לא מתמקחים דגולים במיוחד). 
אולם אחר שצלצל לשאול איפה אנחנו עומדים, אמרתי לו שסגרנו במקום אחר בגלל המחיר, והיא אמרה "אוי חבל, אבל היינו יורדים במחיר... זו רק הצעה ראשונה..". ובעוד אולמות אמרו לנו כבר בפגישה ראשונה שאם "נהיה רציניים" המחיר כמובן יירד. 
אולי בגלל שהתחתנו בחורף הם היו יותר נואשים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הגיוני שיהיו פחות מוכנים להתגמש אם יידעו שאם לא אתם- יבוא זוג אחר... כאשר בחורף יש סיכוי טוב שאם לא אתם- האולם יעמוד ריק ...
ספקים אחרים לא הורדנו במחיר נראה לי.... רק קצת בשמלה, והצלם הוסיף לנו אלבומי הורים ללא תוספת תשלום.

אבג זכור לי שאחד הבחורים שכותב פה בפורום התגאה ביכולת המיקוח שלו, לא זוכרת מי זה היה


----------



## Princess Lotta (19/1/14)

גם לנו נתנו בדיוק אותן תוספות...ועוד קצת 
חופה יפנית, אנטריקוט, מסכים, תוספות לבר, עמדות בופה נוספות, אקסטרה קינוחים, שדרוגים בעיצוב, חביות בירה, 'בית קפה'...אבל יש מקומות שיותר מוכנים להתגמש במחיר (נניח גן הפקאן די מהר אמרו שמוכנים לרדת בכ-15 עד 20 ש"ח למנה) ויש מקומות שמפאת היותם יותר מבוקשים - קשה יותר להתמקח איתם ולהוריד במחיר כמו עלמה או עדן על המים - שבסופו של דבר סגרנו איתם אחרי הנחה של 5 ש"ח ושדרוגים רבים)


----------



## His sister Pam (19/1/14)

לדעתי הביקוש 
תלוי מאוד בעונה ובכמה זמן מראש את באה...
אנחנו כיוונו לינואר פברואר שהרבה מקומות עומדים ריקים בתקופה הזו... אז הם מוכנים יותר לרדת במחיר (גם עלמה ועדן). במיוחד כי התחלנו לחפש מקומות 3 חודשים מראש- אז האולם כבר מבין שהסיכוי שיבוא לו עוד זוג בהתראה כזו קצרה (יחסית לתחום 3 חודשים זה מעט) ועוד בחורף, הוא נמוך. אז הוא מוכן לרדת יותר... אם תקבעי עכשיו לעוד שנה לחודש מבוקש, כנראה האולם פחות יתגמש במחיר. 
אגב אם שואלים אולמות על "הרגע האחרון" (תאריכים שפנויים בעוד חודש נגיד) יש מחירים מצחיקים....


----------



## Princess Lotta (19/1/14)

אנחנו רצינו את סוף מרץ, וכשהגענו לעדן לפני מספר חודשים, כבר נשארו תאריכים בודדים בלבד.


----------



## His sister Pam (19/1/14)

מרץ אכן הרבה יותר פופולרי ויקר בהתאם 
בהחלט הגיוני שהם לא יסכימו לרדת במחיר אם כך...
אבל הם ממש אולם מעולה, עשיתם החלטה טובה מאוד, בלי ספק


----------



## סימהמה (18/1/14)

הרבה יותר קל להתמקח על דברים שמתורגמים לכסף 
תחשבו מראש על כל מה שאתם רוצים שיהיו בתוך החבילה ותנסו להכניס אותם במחיר החבילה.

אנחנו למשל קיבלנו הנחה כספית של 2000 ש"ח, אבל ביקשנו וקיבלנו במחיר החבילה- מסך+מקרן, מצננים, בר אספרסו, קאווות, הנחה באפטר פארטי, תוספת עמדה בקבלת פנים...

כל זה התרגם בסופו של דבר להנחה של 6000 ש"ח.


----------



## מלכת הספרים (19/1/14)

שאלה די קשורה 
היי,
אני קצת מתלבטת, רציתי לקבל עצה מבנות שיותר מנוסות ממני.
אין צורך ברב ולכן החלטנו להתחתן בספירת העומר בשביל לחסוך עלויות.
מצאנו מקום שאהבנו, התמקחנו מעט והורדנו אותם ל285 ₪ (במקום 320 מחיר התחלתי שאני לא באמת מאמינה שמישהו משלם). מנהלת המקום אמרה לנו בפגישה הראשונה שהיא תבוא לקראתינו וישר הורידה אותנו ל290 ומשם יצא לנו להוריד ל285.
המחיר כולל אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ, טיפים, קינוחים, מנהל אירוע, אבטחה, ניקיון. לא כולל דיג'יי, הגברה ותאורה, מעצבת, צלם.
עכשיו כשאני קוראת בפורום אני רואה שאנשים השיגו מקומות בפחות מ250 ₪ או שהכניסו כל מיני שדרוגים.
אני רק רוצה לציין שמדובר בחתונה קטנה (150 מוזמנים) ומקום שערוך לחתונה קטנה (עד 200 מוזמנים).
אני לא מצליחה לחשוב איך אני יכולה ליעל את המחיר\חוזה לטובתי בסכום הזה. מנהלת האירוע אמרה שאפשר יהיה לקבל תוספות ללא תוספת תשלום, אבל האוכל נראה עשיר מאוד גם ללא התוספות.
ההגברה והתאורה היא באחריות מישהו חיצוני, המעצבת חיצונית כך שאין עוד ספק שאני יכולה לבקש מהם להכניס.
איך אני יכולה להתמקח עוד? אולי יש משהו שאני מפספסת ויכולה להכניס עוד למחיר הזה? זה נשמע לי די יקר לתקופה הזאת (בקיץ המחיר יכול להגיע ל300 ₪, אז בספירת העומר 285, זה לא כזה זול, נכון?)


----------



## His sister Pam (19/1/14)

את לא יכולה ממש להשוות, 
כי המחיר מאוד תלוי ברמה של המקום. מקומות ברמה מאוד גבוהה לא יירדו עד מחיר של מקומות ברמה יותר נמוכה, לא משנה כמה תתמקחי.

מה שכן, אם כבר להוסיף משהו הייתי מתעקשת על תאורה והגברה. לא קונה את "ספק חיצוני", נשמע לי כמו תירוץ. לכל מקום יש ספקים קבועים שהוא עובד איתם. לנו מיד הוסיפו את זה במיקוח. 
אפשר לנסות להוסיף עוד עמדות אם חשוב לכם, עוד דברים בבר, עוד מנות....


----------



## Princess Lotta (19/1/14)

התאורה וההגברה לא אמורים להיות כלולים בחוזה סטנדרטי? בכל המקומות שהלכנו אליהם (יקרים יותר אמנם מהמחירים שלה) הם היו חלק מהחבילה...


----------



## His sister Pam (19/1/14)

יש מקומות שמפרידים 
כדי לדרוש על זה כסף בנפרד...
או כדי להוסיף את זה במיקוח ולצאת "לארג'ים"


----------



## anastasiar1990 (20/1/14)

כל מקום שהלכנו אליו הפריד


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/1/14)

לא בכל מקום, 
ב"גני אליזה", ב"חצר הבאר", "אגדת דשא" ואם אני לא טועה גם "כחול" יש תוספת בנפרד.


----------



## anastasiar1990 (20/1/14)

אוי ואבוי אגדת דשא...ברחנו משם חחח 
על הטעם ועל הריח כמובן D:


----------



## coffeetoffy (20/1/14)

אני איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התחתנתי באליזה


----------



## anastasiar1990 (20/1/14)

עצות כלשהו איך לדבר איתם? שילכו לקראתנו


----------



## Princess Lotta (20/1/14)

היו כאן לא מעט עצות... 
לשדר אסרטיביות ורצינות, להגיע עם אדם נוסף שמתמצא ויודע גם לשאול את השאלות הנכונות, וכאשר לא מוכנים להוריד לכם עוד במחיר, לברר האם וכיצד ניתן להגדיל את התמורה - ברוב המקרים הם מוכנים לעשות זאת כדי לסגור עסקה. בהצלחה.


----------



## anastasiar1990 (20/1/14)

קודם כל תודה  
הבעיה שזאת בדיוק הבעיה שאין לנו מישהו שמבין בזה... (( כמובן ניקח הורים אבל גם להם אין בזה מושג..אבא שלי טכנאי מקררים מה לו ולמיקוח D:


----------



## Princess Lotta (20/1/14)

מה עם ההורים של בן זוגך? חברים? 
אמא של הארוס שלי מורה למוזיקה (ואני בספק אם גם בזה היא מבינה חחח) רק חשוב להיות בטוחים בעצמכם, לא להיות נואשים לסגור במיידי וגם אם לא 'מבינים בזה' - אין הרבה מה להבין, נסו ללחוץ בעדינות ולהגדיל את התמורה בעד האגרה - אצלנו הם כבר היו מוכנים לזה ולאחר שלא היו מוכנים עוד להוריד במחיר (מעבר ל5 ש"ח למנה) התחילו להשפריץ שדרוגים וחרטוטים חביבים


----------



## anastasiar1990 (20/1/14)

אימא שלי מורה למוזיקה חחח 
אבא שלו נהג אוטובוס D: חחחחחח אין אנשי עסקים אצלנו..גם בחברים אין... בחברים הקרובים שמוכנים ללכת איתנו להתמקח..


----------



## Princess Lotta (21/1/14)

גם אצלנו אין (יש רק דוד מנהל ניידות צילום 
שהבנו כנספח לענייני שופוני) הקיצר אל תילחצו, תהיו רגועים, אסרטיביים, תשאלו כל מה שלא ברור לכם, תרשמו הכל ואל תסגרו מיידית - תתייעצו עם כל מיני קודם אבל בסופו של דבר לכו עם האינטואיציה שלכם. אנחנו סגרנו עם המקום שהרגיש לנו הכי וואו והכי נכון ברגע שנכנסנו אליו - אך כמובן לא סגרנו מיידית אלא בפגישה השנייה לאחר התמקחות והתייעצות ובאישור וליווי בעלי המאה, ההורים.


----------



## Immortality (21/1/14)

קודם כל יש דרך להתמקח 
אני שונאת לעשות את זה, אני מתפתלת בסיטואציות כאלה אבל בענייני החתונה החצי ואני החלטנו שאנחנו מפסיקים להיות כאלה נחמדים ולזכור שספקים לעיתים דופקים מחיר כי זו חתונה.
ובכל זאת- זו פרנסה של אנשים, ואם את יודעת מול מי את עומדת אז כנראה שגם יש סיבה למחיר.
תהיו מנומסים, תתמקחו כמו בני אדם, תבינו שמי שעומד מולכם הוא אדם בדיוק כמוכם ויש גבול של טעם טוב שעד אליו אפשר לדחוק.
ובעיקר תאמרו את האמת- חתונה זה עסק יקר וצריך לצמצם עלויות היכן שאפשר, אז תגיעו מראש עם רשימה של הדברים שאתם רוצים לקבל ותהיו קונקרטיים- אם לא יורידו במחיר, תציגו את הדברים שאתם רוצים להוסיף ותבקשו שיבואו לקראתכם במקומות האלה (נניח בר קינוחים משודרג או חבילת עיצוב משודרגת).
בהצלחה ומזל טוב


----------



## coffeetoffy (21/1/14)

אהובה, 
בא לי למצוא תמונות מפעם פעם ולהזכר איך התבכיינו על אדם ועומר ולצחוק על כמה עברנו מאז. מרגש אותי לראות אותך פה! 
(אפשר רגע להיות אמא פולניה? "איך גדלנוווווווווווווווווווווווו"!!!)


----------



## Immortality (21/1/14)




----------

